# Best MFA Screenwriting Programs?



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2019)

In what order would you rank the best MFA Screenwriting Programs? And why?

AFI Screenwriting
Boston University Screenwriting
Chapman Screenwriting
Columbia Columbia -Directing/Screenwriting
CSUF Screenwriting
CSUN Screenwriting
CUNY Feirstein Screenwriting
DePaul Screenwriting
Emerson - MFA Writing for Film and Television
FSU Screenwriting
Goldsmiths Script Writing
London Film School
LMU - Writing for the Screen M.F.A.
Northwestern - Writing for Screen and Stage
NYU - Dramatic Writing
Stephens College - TV & Screenwriting
UCLA Screenwriting
UNCSA - Screenwriting
USC - Writing for Screen and TV
UT Austin - Screenwriting
UT Austin - Michener - Screenwriting


----------



## WriterK90 (Jul 7, 2019)

There's no way I can rank all of these but after my application process this year, I would say my top two as far as getting opportunites are LMU and AFI. Just because I feel like I've heard the most about their students getting internships that led to jobs, etc., out of all of the other school during the process. 

USC and UCLA are top dogs so they always make the list and I know a lot of alumnai in the industry are from those schools. I'm not sure if attending a school with a lot of alumnai is a big game changer or not. I guess it would depend on the connections you make and if you can show you are more special than the 100s of other alumnai possibly applying for the same job hoping for the same advantage. 

I also have to add UT Austin to the list. Both the mfa in screenwriting and the michener program. Mainly for their affordability. I would say because it's in austin, internships will not be as easy to find and you will need to plan some LA trips over the summer. It would take a little more work than schools with more connections that can present ample internships, etc. to you. But because the programs are so small at UT, the opportunities that do come up have a lot less competition. I'm also curious to see how my MFA at michener looks to the film industry, since it's not technically a "film school" degree. I love the fact that the program is smaller at UT because then I can work hard on building relationships with my classmates and professors and any visitors. 

I don't want to talk down about other programs on the list. I am from NC and UNCSA was a school I considered since in state tuition is dirt cheap and I wouldn't of had to move 20 hours away from home. But I have heard from professors that their screenwriting department is the weakest out of the departments at the school. I never visited the campus but I would say definitely look into the quality of the program, professors and then at the affordability when making your decisions. When it comes down to it we all have to fight for our own opportunities and all of these programs are unique and appealing for different reasons. You can't really go wrong as long as you know what you are putting your money and time into.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2020)

Top 10 MFA Screenwriting Degrees in California


					When you think of “entertainment” in the United States, you think of Hollywood. There’s no doubt that California is home of the entertainment industry, with Los Angeles serving as its heart and soul. Because of that, it is no wonder that some of the best Master of Fines Arts in Screenwriting...
				


sarahkwUT
Aug 21, 2020
Category: Film School Rankings


----------

